# gutes c++ Forum?



## milanwb (28. Nov 2005)

Hallo,

kennt jemand nen gutes C++ Forum so wie dieses hier? Meine Suche bei google war irgendwie sehr mager... Immer nur so wenige mit kleinen Benutzerzahlen un so.

Bin noch Anfänger also wär so nen bissl Hilfe in C++ schon toll 

Gruß

Milan


----------



## L-ectron-X (28. Nov 2005)

Also mehr als 18.000 Benutzer und eine Datenbank mit über 500.000 Beiträgen findest du auf unserer Partnerseite www.c-plusplus.de

Das dazugehörige Forum: http://www.c-plusplus.de/forum/index.php


----------



## lin (29. Nov 2005)

Dort hat es sogar ein Java Unterforum :? 

Wollte mir eigentlich auch mal bisserl C++ beibringen, bin aber noch nicht dazu gekommen, habe aber mal nen Bookmark zu einigen Tutorials geaddet, habe allerdings keine Ahnung ob diese was taugen 
http://www.onlinetutorials.de/cpp-index.htm


----------



## milanwb (29. Nov 2005)

Die Seiten sind Spitze 
Nur es schon ne Plage jetzt umzulernen *gg*...

Java ist so schön einfach aber C++? Alles wirr durcheinander?


----------



## lin (29. Nov 2005)

also so schlimm wirds nicht sein :wink: 
Ist wahrscheinlich ein bisschen komplizierter wegen Speichermanagement und Mehrfachvererbung und deshalb auch bisschen Fehleranfälliger...


----------



## milanwb (29. Nov 2005)

Also sagen wirs so... Allmählich komm ich auf die Syntax.. Ist schon sehr verschieden, weil es nicht mehr so einfache Methoden und so gibt. Sind alles komische Abkürzungen, wenn es überhaupt eine Methode gibt. Aber wird schon Schief gehen...


----------



## Nick H. (30. Nov 2005)

am schlimmsten sind die Zeiger und Referenzen
ich progge jetzt C++ schon seit einiger Zeit und hab das immer noch nicht wirklich verstanden


----------



## L-ectron-X (30. Nov 2005)

C++ ist wie mit 80 ohne Gurt durch 'ne 30er-Zone zu fahren.
Es kann gut gehen, aber wehe, man erwischt dich. :wink:


----------



## lin (30. Nov 2005)

hehe, cooler Vergleich, obwohl ich auch mit 20 nicht in ner 30er Zone (selbst mit Gurt) nen Frontalen haben möchte...


----------



## me (1. Dez 2005)

Stimmt, könnte ja L-ectron-X mit 80 entgegenkommen 

java fällt mir leichter als c++ aber wahrscheinlich auch deshalb, weil ich vor java schon c und c++ programmiert habe, deshalb ist war alles nicht mehr komplett neu.


----------



## helium (1. Dez 2005)

lin hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Wollte mir eigentlich auch mal bisserl C++ beibringen, bin aber noch nicht dazu gekommen, habe aber mal nen Bookmark zu einigen Tutorials geaddet, habe allerdings keine Ahnung ob diese was taugen
> http://www.onlinetutorials.de/cpp-index.htm


Das erste ist das von Kolkard. Habs zwar noch nciht gelesen, weiß aber, dass er ein sehr fähiger Mann ist. Sollte dementsprechend gut sein.



> am schlimmsten sind die Zeiger und Referenzen
> ich progge jetzt C++ schon seit einiger Zeit und hab das immer noch nicht wirklich verstanden


'ne Referenz ist ein Alias. Betrachte sie als ein anderen Namen für ein und das selbe.


```
int foo = 0;
int & referenz = foo;

referenz = 42;
```
Da "referenz" nur ein anderer Name für "foo" ist hat "foo" jetzt den Wert 42.
Damit kannst du z.B. Funktionen schreiben, die ihre Argumente verändern (klassisches Beispiel die swap-Funktion, die ihre Argumente austauscht).


```
void swap (int & x, int & y)
{
   int tmp = x;
   x = y;
   y = tmp;
}
```

Da die Parameter während des Aufrufs nur andere Namen für die Variablen sind, die du als Argument übergibts, funktioniert das ganze, da du quasi mit den echten Variablen arbeitest.

Solltest du das ganze ohne referenzen versuchen sind die Parameter eigenständige Variablen. Die Werte würden beim  Aufruf einfach in diese kopiert und du würdest nur diese Kopien vertauschen, was logischerweise keine Auswirkungen auf die Originale hat.


Zeiger sind so ähnlich, wie die Referenzen in Java, nur das du eben statt nem Punkt jetzt nen Pfeil verwenden musst um Methoden aufzuufen.

```
// C++
Foo * foo = new Foo();

foo->methode();

...
```


```
// Java
Foo foo = new Foo();

foo.methode();

...
```

Und du must sich selbst darum kümmern, das Objekt wieder zu zerstören (delete).

Das dumme ist nur, das Zeiger noch eine zweite Aufgabe haben: Sie dienen als Iterator für normale Arrays. Das Iterator-Konzept in C++ ist ganz anders, als das in Java, was zusätzlich für Schwierigkeiten sorgt.


----------



## lin (1. Dez 2005)

hmm... hab ich ernsthaft mal gesagt ich will C++ lernen? :wink:


----------



## milanwb (1. Dez 2005)

oh man wenn ich mir das alles angucken... das ist so kompliziert... nur mit c++ kann man leider mehr machen und ist halt die sprache unter den sprachen :-(

Muss man sich wohl durchzwängen...


----------



## Jockel (2. Dez 2005)

Jetzt wird's interessant: was kann man denn mit C++ mehr machen? Und warum ist es die Sprachen unter den Sprachen?!?


----------



## RicoSoft (2. Dez 2005)

naja, ich würde es mal so formulieren: wenn du systemnahe programmierung brauchst, würde ich auch c oder c++ nehmen. aber sonst sehe ich die gigantischen vorteile also nicht so. eher ein paar relikte aus der vergangenheit, die schnell zu fehlerhafter programmierung führen (stichwort nr. 1 ist der pointer).


----------



## milanwb (2. Dez 2005)

hehe ka also ich denke mal alle spiele sind damit geschrieben?! Und vor allem ist es doch viel schneller als Java oder nicht? Also wenn ich mir manch Javaspiele angucken [z.B. Law & Order] dann ist das ziemlich langsam... Weil der immer die VM laden muss und und und


----------



## Jockel (2. Dez 2005)

Nö, es sind nicht alle Spiele damit geschrieben. Und mit C++ kann ich noch viel langsameren Code produzieren als mit Java, wenn ich will.
Ich wäre mit solchen Pauschal-Aussagen vorsichtig (, da sie in 99% aller Fälle eh nicht die Wahrheit wiederspiegeln).


----------



## milanwb (2. Dez 2005)

mhh nagut :-D
du hast mehr ahnung, aber c/c++ ist doch im Softwaregeschäft eigentlich das Monopol oder mit was wird die meiste Software sonst noch geschrieben?


----------



## Roar (2. Dez 2005)

milanwb hat gesagt.:
			
		

> mhh nagut :-D
> du hast mehr ahnung, aber c/c++ ist doch im Softwaregeschäft eigentlich das Monopol oder mit was wird die meiste Software sonst noch geschrieben?



mit java... oder was glausbt du warum alle großen firmen wie sun, oracle, ibm, sap hauptsächlich auf java setzen


----------



## milanwb (2. Dez 2005)

mit Java? Und wieso läuft dann die Vm nicht oder gibt es Methoden die damit rein zu packen?
Wusst ich alles gar nicht... 
Also fänd ich nett wenn ihr mir da mehr von erzählen würdet!

hehe der thread wird ja schon zum chat hier :-D


----------



## Roar (2. Dez 2005)

milanwb hat gesagt.:
			
		

> mit Java? Und wieso läuft dann die Vm nicht


 hä? wo läuft sie nicht? also meine läuft brav...


> oder gibt es Methoden die damit rein zu packen?


 wie :? wo rein??


> Wusst ich alles gar nicht...


jo, das war mir klar, als ich deine äuerungen zu c++ und java gelesen hab 


> hehe der thread wird ja schon zum chat hier :-D


http://www.java-forum.org/de/chat.php ;o


----------



## lin (2. Dez 2005)

Ich nehme an der meint wieso die vm unter windows nicht standardmässig drauf ist   :roll: 
Naja, wart mal auf windows vista :wink: 

Also es gibt massenhaft professionelle Software in Java, (der Mars Rover wurde auch damit programmiert http://www.sun.com/aboutsun/media/features/mars.html )


----------



## L-ectron-X (2. Dez 2005)

Auf SourceForge gibts inzwischen mehr Java- als C++-Projekte


----------



## milanwb (3. Dez 2005)

Mhh,

ihr überzeugt mich langsam *gg*
Dann bleib ich glaub ich mal bei meiner geliebten Java, sonst muss ich wieder umlernen *gg*. Mal ne ganz andere Frage, ich habe mir NetBeans 4 mit der neusten Javaversion runtergeladen.
Hatte vorher das Bundle mit 1.4... drauf.
Und jetzt mit 1.5...

Nur das komische ist, ich hatte einen ChatServer programmiert. Ich kann diesen jetzt nicht mehr aus NetBeans starten. Es kommt immer folgende Fehlermeldung:


```
Exception in thread "main" java.lang.NullPointerException
        at chatserver.visualChatServer.log(visualChatServer.java:239)
        at chatserver.visualChatServer.<init>(visualChatServer.java:28)
        at chatserver.visualChatServer.main(visualChatServer.java:258)
Java Result: 1
```

Wenn ich jedoch eine Jar erstelle und dieses starte, dann funktioniert auch alles einwandfrei. 

Dann habe ich mal, weil die Log-Funktion anzeigt als Fehlerquelle, diese mal auskommentiert. Sie besteht jedoch nur aus einer Zeile, aber es ist verwunderlich, dass das Programm dann etwas länger läuft, nämlich genau 3-4 Sekunden länger.. Dann kommen noch viel abenteuerliche Fehlermeldungen.


```
log_area.append(txt);
```


Könntest es sein, dass ich mir das NetBeans einfach nur geschossen habe, und die beiden Version nicht kompaktible waren? Weil eigentlich müsste Code, der mal funktioniert hat doch auch noch laufen oder nicht ?



Mal noch ne 2. Frage. Kennt jemand ein gutes Tutorial wo erklärt wird wie man mit Java kleine Spiele mit Grafiken schreiben kann, also so z.B, ein Männchen was irgendwo rumläuft oder so?

Das wars erstmal von mir, danke für die Antworten


----------



## bygones (3. Dez 2005)

ich würde dir raten bei Fragen bzgl Java in den entsprechenden Unterforen zu posten, als mitten hierdrin.

bzgl. Spiele: ich kann immer nur www.brackeen.com empfehlen


----------

